
Linkabit - raleighm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linkabit
======
raleighm
"More than 75 direct or indirect Linkabit spinoff companies have been
identified — a rate twice that of Fairchild Semiconductor, the legendary
progenitor of Silicon Valley."

I didn't find the SDUT article but I did find this Linkabit genealogy:
[https://libraries.ucsd.edu/sdta/_files/bios/docs/dennis-
mart...](https://libraries.ucsd.edu/sdta/_files/bios/docs/dennis-martha-
linkabit-tree.pdf)

